# Made my first blowguns



## ratgod13 (May 15, 2014)

New to blowguns but been into slingshots for a while. So here are my first two blowguns both are PVC, mine is 4.5 feet long, my wifes (the pink one) is 4. there very close to .625 caliber. they shoot great.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

They look good !


----------



## ratgod13 (May 15, 2014)

thank you i liked the wood grain effect a lot.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

It appears that you have enjoyed this project as they do indeed look good. If you strung up your BG's just to take the pictures then no worries. But if you actually store them in said manor I would forewarn you that the pvc will take on a set and develop a permanent sag if you continue to store them in the manor shown in your photos. Here is what I suggest to avoid that from happening by hanging them vertically;

Find a wall somewhere in the garage or basement that has an area free from other things on it the length of your blowguns. Find a stud and drive in two finish nails of appropriate length about 1 - 1 1/4 inch apart. As the stud will only be 1 1/2 inches wide you may need to angle the nails in "slightly". If you angle them in too much they will have to be bent to accommodate the blowgun. The idea here being that you want the nails far enough apart so as to allow the barrel of the BG to pass between them yet not so far apart that the mouthpiece will also pass between them. This way, the BG's will hang vertically from the mouthpiece held by the nails. Very easy to remove and rehang each time you use the BG also. Vertical wall space is usually easy to find.

If you are going to have more than a couple BG's you could nail or screw a flat 1x4 or piece of plywood the same width across two studs. Then you can place multiple pairs of nails for as many BG's as you need to hang all of them between just two wall studs. Unless you are a collector and need more space, hanging 5 or 6 in this small space is easily achieved and your BG's will never take on a set or sag as a result of hanging horizontally.

What did you use to get the wood grain affect? Did you just use a wood stain or similar thing?


----------

